# [Interest check] High fantasy Wushu...with a twist!



## grufflehead (May 15, 2010)

*EDIT: Game rules and info **here*


OK, I've sponged off the GMs here long enough, so time to take my turn in the metaphorical barrel and offer up a game of my own. Now don't ask me where this brainwave sprang from - my usual source is eating cheese before bedtime but this seems to have emerged from an altogether different part of my 'creative' lobe.

Wushu is a free, very cinematic, pretty rules-lite rpg available here:

Wushu Open Rules

It probably wouldn't take much longer to read the rules than the rest of this post, it really is that short and sweet.

It's written very much with the 'Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon' style of Wuxia adventure in mind. Lots of high action swordplay, mysticism and a healthy dose of gravity-defying nonsense. But I don't really see any reason why the principles couldn't be transferred to a more 'standard' high fantasy setting. It's also, IMO, extremely well suited to pbp due to its fast play style and task resolution. Having actually tried it (I'm playing a pbp on *gasp* another site...), I honestly think that a combat that might take a couple of weeks in something like 3.5 (allowing for about 10 rounds, most people posting every day) can be done in 2 days in Wushu. Therefore, much more time for story and plot!

To that end I went hunting for some more material and found a set of rules for 5 bucks on DriveThru which had modifications which expand on the basic rules to allow for a bit more structure and character development. 

So here's the (potentially) wacky bit if anyone wants to get on board this particular crazy train. If I can get 4 players (and I think I've got 1 already) who are interested in a little experiment, I'd like to have a sort of 'open playtest' of some of these extra rules with a short adventure of mutual interest (one of the free short encounters from the WotC website would be ideal) so we can all get up to speed with it. If everyone is still on board, I  can either run another adventure if the players just want a one-shot for a bit of fun OR launch into something with a bit more meat to it. And by meat (here it comes) I'm actually wondering if WotBS is doable.

Still reading? Got the coffee/beer/cola out of your nose or off your keyboard? Needless to say this is a bit like me saying 'tomorrow I'm going to get a book on woodworking, and once I've read that I'm going to build my own house'. I can't do it alone, and one of the things that I need from prospective players is a certain commitment to honour the spirit of the game. Posting frequency and other house-keeping we can sort out later, but I'll be upfront about it and say this is not a game for people who post 1 liners in pbp games. Partly because the actual mechanic relies on descriptive posting, and partly because I'd like this to be a group story where all the players are driving it on as much as me, I may ask for a demonstration to that end. Or maybe I'll get desperate and take anybody.

So, er, feel free to tell me I'm a loon, or grab a straightjacket and come on in


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2010)

*"Seeding the Hat"*

This sounds interesting - count me in! I've read the Wushu rules (it actually does take about 10 minutes), I _think_ I'm up for some descriptive posting, and it'll be nice to spend 10 or 15 minutes putting together a character rather than the typical couple of hours.


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2010)

Man I wish I had time to get in, let's see movies I have watched this past month:

Red Cliff
Battle of the Warlords
Seven Swords
Forbidden Kingdom (could I play the Monkey King??)
saw The Avatar preview when I went to see IronMan2

So you know I am all about some Kung Fu theater.

And the rules look alright, get dice for each descriptive ideal you put out there and I like you had to balance your pool. You just can't go and blow them all on attacking need to defend to so that adds some strategy.

And you want to try WotBS (your right crazy but awesomely crazy ) and I am currently playing a 3.5 WotBS game. So I double disqualify myself as a _player, _but humble ask sensi if I might make some cameo action posts. 

HM


----------



## grufflehead (May 17, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> (your right crazy but awesomely crazy )




You know, I don't think anyone has ever said that to me before - I'll take it as a compliment Sadly, it appears it might be just a little crazy for the good peeps here, going by the lack of nibbles so far.

If it goes ahead, then you can pop up whenever suits. If not, then at another point in time I'll run some good old Wuxia; from your recent viewing list it sounds like you'll be in your element. I'm thinking a cross between Hero, Armour of God and Mr Vampire!


----------



## WIS0 (May 17, 2010)

Talk about biting - I *registred* just for this! 
So I'm an utter n00b here (and it was quite a bit since I last played pbp), but if that's alright with you, I'd be happy to play.


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to EnWorld. 

HM


----------



## grufflehead (May 18, 2010)

WIS0 said:


> Talk about biting - I *registred* just for this!




*gulp* - no pressure then  Thanks for your interest. That's 2 seats filled in the big yellow bus. Maybe 1 more would be enough to get going if we have  occasional guest appearances from HM...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like fun to me.  

The idea of WOTBS in this style is intriguing - I can see connections betweent the elemental themes of WOTBS with those of Everway, which shares its rules-lite approach to the Wushu mechanics ... yes... intriguing.

One question: Will you be adjudicating how many dice to roll from descriptions, or will you let the players assume how many their description is worth, with the power of veto if need be? The latter strikes me as faster for PbP.


----------



## Boddynock (May 18, 2010)

Well I've only read the first couple of pages of the wushu rules but I have to say, I like what I've seen ... so count me in, too.


----------



## Songdragon (May 18, 2010)

I was going to reply to this yesterday, but did not get a chance. I too have read over the Wushu rules and they are very interesting. Not sure I could do it in a face to face game, but in a play by post (writing medium) would work really well. I am not at all familiar with War of the Burning Sky campaign setting, but I could always read up on the basics. If anyone has any advice where best to read up on it, I would be most grateful.

So in a few words, count me in.


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

(Note: Use that movie annoussers voice when you read this.)

Out if the fog come five warriors. Each a master of the mystic arts of Kung Fu, each ready to defend the city from invasion. War is coming. And only they can stop it. 

Mowgli
WISO
Dr Simon
Boddynock
Songdragon

As the group (looks very awesome to me ) And yours truly playing the roll of the smoking man every now and again, oh yeah let's Wushu... um I mean Let's rock!

HM


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2010)

Hm, yes, I *say* this, but I've no ideas for a character. What kind of thing were you looking for for the playtest, grufflehead?  Will the playtest characters go on to be used in WOTBS if the experiement is a success?

I'm thinking maybe something along the lines of an earth-based mage, but a bit like The Thing from the Fantastic Four (if not exactly in looks, but whose schtick is to be the immovable object).


----------



## grufflehead (May 18, 2010)

Wow, I go away to a meeting all morning and by the time I get back, the place has gone mad! Looks like no chance of wriggling out of it now 

OK, thanks to all the other responders. No problem with 5, I won't close the recruiting in case anyone else has a burning desire to get involved. Next stage is a discussion of the rules and general chinwag about how the game might work, followed by a bit of a test so if anyone else is swithering then jump in anytime. If I get more, I might split it into 2 groups rather than have 1 big one depending on how the test pans out. 

To answer a few questions:

@ Dr Simon - I'll tell the players the dice cap for the scene and let them get on with it so everything can keep moving. If we do all the rolls in sequence, so each action can be tied to one dice, if a veto is called then it will just negate whichever part of the post it (and therefore the roll) applies to. See how that works out, and we can change it if someone has a better idea.

@ Songdragon - my feelings exactly about being 'easier' written rather than spoken. I'm pretty introverted round the table, and not quick enough to make up a lot of this on the fly - it would be brilliant to watch a group who could all do it - so having the luxury of a bit of thinking time suits me!

@ Dr Si # 2 - I'll post later about the extra rules I plan on using. I think there will be a bit of learning for all concerned, but if the playtest goes well then I'm open to people keeping their PC, making tweaks, or playing a completely different one if they prefer something else.

Still at work so I'll go away and think about what else I need to tell everybody, and we can start thinking about characters, and a game to test them in.

Oh, and last thing - while I'm not averse to doing this as a wire-fu extravaganza as per HolyMan's post, the 'narrate-a-detail-get-a-dice' idea seems to me to be equally well suited to more traditional fantasy (even quite gritty fantasy). Not very good examples:

Grufflehead narrowly swayed away from the wild slash/then generating power from his hips/buried his own blade in the man's groin./As his foe's lifeblood gouted onto the earth/Grufflehead wiped the sweat from his eyes as the next man stepped towards him is worth 5 dice in a 'Gladiator' style

Grufflehead sidesteps the clumsy thrust/dances forward on the balls of his feet/swinging his double-headed axe over his head/before smashing it into his foe's neck/causing his head to bounce down the stairs is also worth 5 dice in a 'Lord of the Rings' style

Grufflehead backflips away from the thrust,/spins on his heel/before leaping 20' through the air/whirling his axe as he does so/before cleaving his opponent clean in two with one mighty blow is also worth 5 dice in a 'Crouching Tiger' style.

I'm open to make it as ridiculously over the top as you want, or try to at least keep it along more trad fantasy lines. It may be worth discussing this *before* chargen as it may well affect the sort of abilities you give your characters.


----------



## Songdragon (May 18, 2010)

I was kinda stumped myself for character idea for something Kung-fuish but looking more at the WotBS info I was able to get without actually buying it the idea of using this system for fantasy was very appealing. It will take some effort to get out of the normal D&D (Pathfinder for me)/Star Wars Saga mode of thinking and consider something more that I as a character already kick butt and do not have to plan out 20 levels of a character.

That said, I am still trying to think up how would a cleric/healer type of character be used. I can see something like:


"As the wisps of Vala's hair fly around her she notices her companion take a nasty gash from the ghoulish creature's knife-like claws with her keen elven vision. She rushes to his side, the thin armored plates of mithril barely making a sound of her passing. Clutching the symbol of her goddess she calls forth of her powers, "Goddess, grant me your blessings to heal this fallen warrior in your name!" Vala's hand glows with a golden light as she touches his wound, and he can feel an intense burning as the wound knits together. As the power fades, she raises her ancient blade and readies for more battle."

While it is long and I would not expect dice for everything I described, it would reach the max you set out, as well sounds real cool. The question comes to, what would the healing do? Give back some Chi determined by yourself?

I can throw a few ideas into the mix...

A gnomish wizard/sorcerer type using cold/frost type of spells and such.
or kinda of draconic sorcerer little claws and such.

A half orc ranger, Kagan Wolfbrother, with falchion and bow, and maybe a wolf companion.

An elven type of cleric like above, long sword mithril armor (think Arwen from Lord of the Rings)

And yes, these are all characters I have played or wanted to play in other RPGs, and would be rather cool to play in a more free frorum style that Wushu offers.

I will stop running off now.


----------



## grufflehead (May 18, 2010)

OK, time to throw a few ideas into the pot. I'll say up front, I'm looking for a bit of help in figuring out exactly how some of this is actually going to work in practice - hence the idea of a 'playtest' before we embark on something with a bit of meat to it. A very good example is Songdragon's idea of the cleric. There's no guidance on that in the game that I can see so we should work together to come up with some way of adjudicating it that everyone is happy with. I should also re-iterate, I see the fact we are using Wushu as a way of telling the story and roleplaying in the same way as any other pbp game, it's just that when it comes to combat or some other 'challenge', rather than get tied up with d20 style mechanics, especially for combat, then things are resolved using Wushu. This, I hope, means instead of interminable rounds of initiative and actions (which will only get worse if we progress through some sort of 'campaign'), that's the point you guys get to go all Michael Bay/Ridley Scott/James Cameron on the baddies.

So, first up is that I'm going to be using some of the rules from a supplement called BUDO: Hard Style Wushu by Mob United Media. It is only 5 dollars from DriveThruRpg and if you have some disposable income I'd encourage you to buy it to support the designer (nothing to do with me, I hasten to add). Link here:

http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product_info.php?products_id=27807&it=1

It, like its parent Wushu, is written with eastern films in mind, but it has a darker tone, and adds a few rules to make life a little more difficult for our heroes.

First thing to do is think of your character's 'concept'. The examples they give include Samurai on a quest for vengeance, and taciturn Kung Fu master. So 'warrior-priest of the sun god', 'fast talking wizard', 'stylishly dressed rogue' would be the sort of thing I am looking for.

Second, rather than Wushu's idea of traits, we start with 3 'base' traits: Physical, Mental and Social. *It suggest 6 points to divide between them with a minimum of 1 in each.*

Next are your 'traits' which I'll call 'abilities' to try and avoid confusion. These can be a profession (wizard -  I think I might ask people who are interested in playing a magic-using character to come up with a theme like 'earth mage' or 'mentalist' rather than just a generic wizard), a personality trait (fiendishly cunning), a skill (spear mastery) or anything else within reason. Each ability is linked with 1 of your traits; in fact, there is nothing stopping you taking the same ability twice, once each for 2 different traits. So you might have Thievery (Physical) to represent sneaking, climbing and that sort of thing, and/or you could have Thievery (Mental) to represent something like trapfinding and disabling (opening locks might be mental or physical so I'd let you away with either) and/or Thievery (Social) for conning, fast talking, intimidating etc. *You get another 6 points to split amongst as many abilities as you want.*

*For every point of ability you assign, you get to pick a specific skill with that ability*. So in the example above, if you had 2 in Thievery (Physical) you could pick sneaking and climbing as your skills.

As you may have guessed, now your success number is trait + ability + skill (if applicable) OR trait + ability if it's within the general area OR at the worst a straight trait check if you have no relevant ability. The difference is, it is now resolved on D10's NOT D6's.

Oh, and remember your starting concept? Well, if your action is something that is appropriate for your concept, then you can narrate an extra detail in your action - effectively raising your dice cap by 1.

This is one of the bits we can play with and see if it needs tweaking. In theory you should be able to do quite a bit, and remember because of the Principle of Narrative Truth, you do what you want, it's the level of success that determines things like how long it takes, whether the bad guys get a hit on you etc. 

I'll add the complications in another post tomorrow, but hopefully that gives you something to think about. Feel free to start throwing ideas round. If you are thinking ahead to possible WotBS, then also go and get the free campaign Player's Guide - it gives a bit of background and some ideas for characters/motivations that would be suitable.

EN World D&D / RPG News: The world's premier fan community for Dungeons & Dragons news and more!  (link is on left hand side)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2010)

I'm thinking it would be cool to play a knife specialist. I've always liked the idea, but it's really hard to make small blades stack up against the big ones in traditional D&D. Now might be my chance.

Buckle knives, throwing knives, stilettos, butterfly knives, bowie knives, spring blades, straight razors, the Ilbarsi knife from Thieves World - if it's too short to be a sword, this guy is an expert.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2010)

I'd still like to go with an earth mage of some kind, kind of capable of taking on an aspect of stone to fight with fists, or of pulling up earth as a shield, major weakness would be if he's not touching the ground. I'll see if I can get anything in this new format.


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2010)

FYI, I'm very interested but this summer looks to be pretty busy for me so I haven't decided yet if I'm going to put my name in the pot.


----------



## grufflehead (May 19, 2010)

GlassEye, you are always welcome. Keep an eye on the thread and if you decide before we start that you want in, I'll figure something out.

For everyone else, here's a little about those complications I told you about...

- Each 'scene' (determined by me) has a Hero. I'll pick somebody at random, and this scene is their moment in the spotlight. While you are the Hero, you can add an extra detail to your actions. Each scene also has a Judge - again we'll start at random. The judge has power of veto over ANYTHING in the game, including the GM! I can veto a player's action or a detail, as can the Judge, but the Judge can also take a red pen through something I've done if they think it is dramatically appropriate. Not sure how that is going to work, but we'll find out. At the end of the scene, these 2 roles move onto someone else.

- The BUDO rules have a section on equipment, which I'm afraid I'm having trouble figuring all the intricacies of. Remember, in Wushu you are assumed to have all the stuff you need to be who you are. Want to have a character who is decked out in full mail with a huge axe? Fine. Want one who wears only a loincloth. Equally fine. I've decided each player will get a pool of 'karma' dice. Treat these as equipment, sudden moments of happenstance in your favour, pretty much anything you want. In any action you can draw on your karma pool to add 1 dice to your details cap. It has to be thematically appropriate to your character or part of a very good description or it may be vetoed. The pool regains 1 dice per scene. Extra dice may be awarded by me or the Judge for particularly noteworthy play! Also, on occasion you may find 'loot' - this will be treated as a free 1 dice, but the item will be specified so will be more limited in scope.

- like Wushu, any round where you are attempting to overcome a challenge, you must divide your dice into effectively 'attack' and 'defend'. If you don't get 1 success on defense then you lose a point of Ki/Chi. Instead of a flat 3 Ki, you have a pool of 9 Ki which you must assign between your 3 traits - the lost point of Ki comes off the pool linked to the trait which you were 'testing' So in a fight it will be Physical, but in a contest of wills it might Social, trying to solve a puzzle it would be Mental.

If you lose all your Ki in one stat you are out of the game - incapacitated in some way. Lose all your Ki and you are open to the coup de grace from the bad guy! However, in any situation where you would lose Ki, you may, if you choose, opt to take a 'setback' against that trait instead. Setbacks LOWER your details cap by 1 AND in future turns, against a lieutenant or boss bad guy, they may, if they are able, try to exploit your setback. This nets them a bonus dice. They may also choose to take setbacks, and so you can use them to your advantage. For example, a character fails to defend against a bad guy and takes a physical setback. Next turn he describes limping due to the cut he suffered in his leg. On the bad guy's turn, he might narrate striking at the injury to get an extra detail. You can have as many setbacks against a trait as your base value. Once you reach that point, the only thing you can do with that trait is activate your style (ie character concept) which ALWAYS allows you 1 dice if you use it.


----------



## grufflehead (May 20, 2010)

Has anybody had any flashes of inspiration regarding characters? Mowgli and Dr Simon have outlined roughly what sort of PC they fancy; what about the others? Anybody got as far as putting some numbers down - might help the others if one of you puts up something to stimulate ideas.

And how do people find the extra rules? Any queries about what I have posted? Anybody gone and bought the rules?


----------



## Songdragon (May 21, 2010)

I am not too sure on the extra rules. They seem to add more unneeded complication. That said, I have not actually tried it, I am willing to give it a go and see how it actually plays.

Question about the traits:
Do they start at 1 and add to them, or at 0 and add to that.? (With the below, I assume it is 0+points)
Also, do skills have 6 points to put them as well or do they cound as 1s?

[sblock= Elven Priestess]]
	
	



```
Elven Priestess

Physical 1
   - long blade 1
      - elven long blade 
   - archery 1
      - long bow

Mental 3
   - divine magic 2
      - combat
      - healing  

Social 2 
   - persuasion 2
      - diplomacy
      - gathering information
```
[/sblock]

Let me know if this is what it is supposed to look like please?


----------



## grufflehead (May 21, 2010)

Those numbers square with my reading of the rules in as much as you've got the right number of traits, abilities and skills - everything starts from 0. You also have 9 Ki to divide between your 3 stats, and then I think you are good to go. How it works in practice we'll have to wait and see! Whether you need all those abilities and skills I can't tell until we have tried it. I'm also not sure on how much cross-over there might be between two characters' skillsets (and it may not be a bad thing anyway) so 'niche protection' (I believe the term is) may be tricky.

Thanks for having a stab anyway. The only one thing you've got that I'm still struggling to think how to handle is healing - but I have some ideas...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2010)

*Half-Elven Rogue*


```
Physical 3 (3 [I]Ki[/I])
  Hand to Hand Combat 2
     - Knife Fighting
     - Use Environment

Mental 2 (4 [I]Ki[/I])
  Cat Burglary
     - Breaking & Entering
     - Negotiate Traps
  
Social 1 (2 [I]Ki[/I])
  Confusing Conversation 1
     - Concrete Thinking
     - 'Deliberate' Misunderstanding
```

*Use Environment - Think Jackie Chan
Confusing Conversation - Literal interpretations, concrete thinking leading to questions of the same type ("Who's on First?" or "I'm gonna run to the market . . ." "You should walk instead, it's a long way.")*


----------



## Songdragon (May 21, 2010)

No worries on the healing, as there does not appear to be anything in the Wushu rules for such.  If you would rather not use it, I am sure we could work around it. Guess I am still thinking of a more D&Dish fantasy setting, where there are usually clerics and the like for healing

Two ideas I am tossing around. 

[sblock= Elven Priestess]

```
Physical 1 (2 ki)
   - combat 2
      - long blade 
      - archery

Mental 3 (4 ki)
   - divine magic 2
      - combat
      - healing  

Social 2 (3 ki)
   - persuasion 2
      - diplomacy
      - gathering information
```
 [/sblock]


[sblock= Half Orc Ranger]

```
Physical 2 (3 ki)
   - combat 2
      - falchion
      - long bow

Mental 2 (3 ki)
   - wood magics 2  
      - stealth
      - wood
Social 2 (3 ki)
   - animal empathy 2
      - companion (wolf)
      - animal speak
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (May 21, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> ```
> Physical 3 (3 [I]Ki[/I])
> Knife Fighting 2
> Use Environment 1
> ...




Stats are good, but I think you've gone straight to skills and missed out abilities. You might be better with:


```
Phys 3
     - Hand to Hand Combat 2
           - Knife Fighting
           - Use Environment
etc
```
This puts you on the same sort of lines as SD's second version above. I wonder if 'Combat' is maybe a bit too broad a category, but then 'long blade' or 'knife-fighting' are maybe too narrow and you'd have trouble finding a skill that runs off them. How about if we split it down into 'hand to hand' and 'ranged' as general classes and work from there? I'm actually having trouble getting my head round building a character - the rules are almost too simple! Obviously too many years of thinking like a D&D player


----------



## grufflehead (May 21, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Half Orc Ranger
> 
> ```
> Physical 2 (3 ki)
> ...





See above reply for suggestion on 'hand to hand' and 'ranged' as abilities. For the social, I like those but in fact there's no need to use a skill for the companion. Firstly, if you want a companion, you have a companion! That's the Principle of Narrative Truth! Effectively for combat, you would describe the two of you fighting together and maybe take 'tandem fighting' or something as a skill. You'd be better with 'train' or 'command animal' or something like that as the actual Social skill I think.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2010)

```
Physical 3 (3 [I]Ki[/I])
  Hand to Hand Combat 2
     - Knife Fighting
     - Use Environment

Mental 2 (4 [I]Ki[/I])
  Cat Burglary
     - Breaking & Entering
     - Negotiate Traps
  
Social 1 (2 [I]Ki[/I])
  Confusing Conversation 1
     - Concrete Thinking
     - 'Deliberate' Misunderstanding
```

Something like this?


----------



## grufflehead (May 21, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> *snip* Something like this?




That seems OK. Now you just need your 'style' and I think that's about it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 24, 2010)

I'm late to hear about this, but I'd like to either join or just look around... This looks like fun!


----------



## grufflehead (May 24, 2010)

You are most welcome IVV. 

As it has been a bit quiet over the past few days, and some initial respondees haven't followed up their interest, I wonder if I have put people off with my suggested new rules? Would it be more attractive to people if I just used 'standard' Wushu, with the possible addition of the Hero/Judge rule, and maybe the bonus karma dice? It makes it simpler for me as well so perhaps we shouldn't overcomplicate it.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2010)

I have to say that I preferred the simpler rules. For some reason I'm not getting my head around the more complex version, and I'm not really seeign what it adds in terms of functionality.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 25, 2010)

I'm just letting my creative juices run wild. Here's my idea on a character:

Rogue Demon


```
Physical 3 (4 [I]Ki[/I])
  Shape-Shifting 3
     - Demon Form
     - Human Form
     - Butterfly Form

Mental 2 (3 [I]Ki[/I])
  Inquisitiveness 2
     - Learning by Observing
     - Asking the Right Question
  
Social 1 (2 [I]Ki[/I])
  Intimidation 1
     - Otherworldly Horror
```
 
Ajuk once was a force of terror. He was just a lowly pawn in the army of evil, used in the front lines because he possessed the power of Many Forms. He had learned, and he had seen, just how puny humanity was. And yet... humanity had managed to remain in control of an entire world, despite the schemes of the most brilliant, despite the pains of the most horrendous, despite the might of the multitudes of malice. Bored with his position at the bottom of the ranks of the abyss, he joined humanity. He wants to learn their ways, understand why they have such strength and resilience, how they remain on top. So he has decided to fight for good, all the better to understand what their strength truly is.

Ajuk, in demon form, is a hulking, horned and clawed brute. His mouth is pulled into a hellish grin, and his eyes bulge like a frog's from his shaggy head. 

(Does something like this work, or is it too far over the top?)


----------



## Boddynock (May 25, 2010)

I'm here again. The last few days have been pretty hectic but I'll try to come up with a concept and character ASAP.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

Do you want something from me I was just thinking of making cameos as the traveling merchant who is always around with items and rumor.

I would have a donkey loaded down and you would hear the familiar clanging of pots and pottery as he comes around the bend. 

_"Ol' Shizux has what you need yes he does."_ the short wiry merchant says stroking his long mustaches. 

HM


----------



## grufflehead (May 25, 2010)

OK, after a quick discussion with a couple of folks, 'core' Wushu it is. Can those of you who came up with something for the 'new' format try and distill it down into the standard number of traits. For those of you still deciding, assume the normal chargen process - traits start @ 2 and you get 8 points to spend. I recommend having 4 traits, one of which should be a combat trait.

Characters aside, has anybody given any thought to how playable PCs like this are over a longer term bearing in mind there is no advancement as such - what you start with is pretty much what you'll always have unless we start to build in extra rules as we go. Is an adventure path really viable or is it likely to get boring for you if your characters don't 'grow'?

If I run a taster game then those people who are still interested afterwards can decide if they want to have a go at something like WotBS or maybe something more episodic.

@ IVV - it's certainly different! I suspect it's not entirely suitable for WotBS from what I have read of the background, but no problems about something like this in a one-shot

@HolyMan - you can stat something up now if you want or wait and see how it develops.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2010)

I'm definitely looking forward to trying. If the story is good, I think we'll be fine even over a long campaign. However, if we get bored with what we're playing we might consider writing one character out of the story and another one in - it's not like it takes a long time to make them!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 25, 2010)

I was wondering about that, whether the characters ought to get a boost at the end of each of the adventures, or perhaps defeine their abilities more.

As someone who was thinking of portraying a magician, it would be good to have some function where the powers grew over time. However, I'm happy just hand-waving that with some DM discussion.

Also, where the PCs are less constrained by *what* their characters can do, it allows for character development more in the literary sense, which can be just as much fun as levelling up.


----------



## Songdragon (May 26, 2010)

I guess when RPing it will be the player who considers how powerful they are and such. Example instead of being the uber person starting with the holy avenger full mithril plate of godliness, you play yourself merely having a simple long sword, likely of a masterwork quality with a fine set of Banded Armor or the like. While it really does not affect a character's power within the Wushu rules, it's more or less how one wants to play their character. And there can still be treasures and such, we just change appearances.

I will change up my ideas here later this evening or in the morning.

Any thoughts on healing yet. I am not sure if I will play a person with healing magics yet. That ranger sounds like a cool idea for me.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, grufflehead! I figure I should ask the other players whether they mind having a demon tag along with them. If it works, great, if not, I'll design someone else, no biggie.


----------



## Songdragon (May 26, 2010)

Kagan Wolfbrother, the Half-Orc Ranger

Traits: Switch Hitter Combat (two handed weapon and archery) 4, Naturecraft 4, Nature Magic 4, Woodland Cruelty 1.

A young half-orc ranger who was a conscripted scout in the Ragesian army. In the confusion of the disappearance of the Empire's leader, he fled for a better life.

Valaundra, Elven Priestess of Sehanine
Traits: Moon Magic 5, Combat Blades 3, Noble Diplomacy 4, Bleeding Heart 1

Valaundra is a young noble of Shahalesti. She is a priestess in the service of Sehanine. She has been sent to gain life experience so that she can better understand not only the world at large, but herself.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## grufflehead (May 26, 2010)

@ SD - both of those look good. You've actually got 2 more points to spend as well (traits start @ 2 and you've only spent 6 points). Also, on the healing front, there is none in Wushu. Chi comes back at 'dramatically appropriate' points!

@ Dr Si - the rules suggest potentially switching points between traits after adventures but that's not really 'advancement'. I don't know how potentially game-breaking allowing someone to pick up a new Trait @ 2 or add a dice to an existing Trait every once in a while would be. You are right about about being able to develop as characters, if not mechanically, though. I think it will be a case of suck it and see.

I'm looking fror a suitable adventure to try. Would people like an 'open book' type test where we all have access to the adventure, or just let me run something and see how it works out? I've located a few old copies of Dungeon which might have some useful material in the latter case.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 27, 2010)

I'm not picky. Whatever you're looking to try. I'm ready to just go for it.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2010)

Okay, couple of character thoughts:

Mbwara Loamsheart
A stockily built man that you might almost take for a dwarf, save for the fact that he is bald and clean shaven, and his skin is much darker than a dwarf. He wears simple layered robes, but decorated in elaborate batik patterns of greens and browns, and carries a short wooden staff.

*Traits*
Earth Magic 5
Friend to Nature 4
Calm Demeanour 4
Wrestling 3

Flaw: Needs to be touching solid ground for magic to work.

Callistro
Tall, stern, chiselled, this armoured man radiates confidence (arrogance?) and moves with the assured air of one who knows his place is to lead. He wears a mail hauberk with an expensivesly embroided surcoat and fur-trimmed cloak (that nevertheless is as functional as it is decorative). The sword hanging from his hip is like his cloak - expensive because it is designed to do its job well.

*Traits*
Swordsmanship 4
Horsemanship 4
Air of Command 4
Athleticism 4

Flaw: Hot Temper

The first is a calm, collected mage with power over earth and a connection to nature. The second, I've alway fancied playing a character who was quick to anger. He's a bit like Boromir, or Harry Hotspur from Henry IV Pt 1 - an honourable man and a capable warrior but rather too quick to act and judge.

On playtesting, I'm easy. If it's an older adventure I've probably read it, if its 3e or above, probably not.


----------



## Songdragon (May 27, 2010)

Kagan Wolfbrother, the Half-Orc Ranger

Traits: Switch Hitter Combat (two handed weapon and archery) 4, Naturecraft 4, Nature Magic 4, Stealth 4 Woodland Cruelty 1.

A young half-orc ranger who was a conscripted scout in the Ragesian army. In the confusion of the disappearance of the Empire's leader, he fled for a better life.

Decided to go with the ranger concept.

Any mod you want to playtest is fine by me.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 28, 2010)

Ajuk

Concept: Rogue Demon

Traits:
Shapeshifting 6
Inquisitiveness 3
Demonic Brawling 4
Intimidation 3

Flaw: Can be identified in any form by a red cuneiform rune on his body.


----------



## Boddynock (May 28, 2010)

I've been thinking about an adept in the use of True Names. Knowing the true name allows a variety of types of control over the thing (or person) named. Primarily I've been thinking in terms of charms, and so on, but also transformations.

_I just followed the link in the first post to check the concept against the open rules but there's nothing there! It looks like they've been deleted. Does anybody have a copy?_

By the way, what do you think of a flaw that says that to use a true name is to come alongside the object, creature or person named. That may be beneficial if it's a noble elf but it could be very distressing (to say the least) if it's a demon being named. That would certainly limit this character's uber-rating.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2010)

"Touch Range Magic"?

If Songdragon's going with the ranger, I think I'll take Callistro otherwise there's an overlap in interests.


----------



## grufflehead (May 28, 2010)

Boddynock said:


> _I just followed the link in the first post to check the concept against the open rules but there's nothing there! It looks like they've been deleted. Does anybody have a copy?_




Damn, that's annoying. I could never get the pdf producer to work so relied on the site. The rules are in one of the supplements I have but it wasn't free. Oh well, I can put the basic info down in a post later and we can work from that - just as well it is so simple!

As far as your character idea, sounds OK. Not sure how that flaw will work but we can try it and see.

@IVV - don't think you are allowed traits of 6 (sorry if I didn't make that clear) as you can't fail to roll that. Can you drop it to 5 and bump one of the others up please.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 28, 2010)

Ajuk

Concept: Rogue Demon

Traits:
Shapeshifting 5
Inquisitiveness 4
Demonic Brawling 4
Intimidation 3

Flaw: Can be identified in any form by a red cuneiform rune on his body.

Done, thanks!


----------



## grufflehead (May 30, 2010)

I've made a discovery! I was on *another* rpg forum and found a thread about the author of Wushu's new 'project', called the Black Belt Edition which looks to be a re-working of the rules, with maybe some/all of the supplementary material thrown in. Anyway, late in the thread, someone posted a link to a copy of the free rules - as the weblink I provided seems to currently be on the fritz, I'd suggest going and grabbing the pdf while you can. 

http://www.story-games.at/wushu/open_reloaded.pdf

Having read it, this version seems a lot better than the web one anyway. It's got more detail, there are some optional rules, but written quite clearly, and best of all, there is more info on coming up with character ideas, as well as a load of play examples. It's basically the version of the rules I always wanted, so go get it and start reading


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

got it 26 pages hmm.. shouldn't be to hard

HM


----------



## TheGreatOne44 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, sorry it took so long to migrate on over here. I'll get to work on the concept and all quickly enough!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to EnWorld TheGreatOne44 (may I call you TGO44? please call me HM)

HM


----------



## TheGreatOne44 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah tired old cliches! 

Concept: Loveable Rogue 

Traits:

Sneaky  5
Drinking Buddy 4
Stabbing 3
Acrobatic 4
Alcoholic 1


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2010)

Got the new rules, the examples make everything a bit clearer.  Still think I'll go with the Boromir-style character, for WOTBS at least. Do you think a test run is necessary? I reckon we could jump right into the campaign.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2010)

Been busy trying to clean up some things 'behind the scenes' for the games I'm running. I'm still here, just not moving quickly on the character.

Here's what I've got:

Knife Fighting: 4
Use Environment: 4
Cat Burglary: 4
Negotiate Traps: 4

Flaw: Concrete Thinker


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry folks, eye off the ball this week thanks to lots on at work.



Dr Simon said:


> Do you think a test run is necessary? I reckon we could jump right into the campaign.




It's mostly for my benefit. My Wushu experience up to now has been half a dozen posts in another game so I want to get a feel for how it runs first. The biggest worry I have is actually how it will cope with a fairly rigidly structured game. If it were a home-brew I could just let the players take it wherever they want, but with a proper story arc to follow I need to know how easy it will be to keep to it. Plus, I'm not sure all the character ideas really fit into WotBS, and people may well find that once they start to play, it doesn't work quite like they had in mind...

There are a few characters posted already; I hope to have my brain back in order by the middle/end of the week so I'll try and move it along then.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 7, 2010)

I was starting to wonder where you got off too Gruffle, good to see you still about.

I have considered a different character, and elven druid. I did not want to step on InVinoVeritas's toes with his shapeshifting demon though. I will see how things work out and go from there. The test game should prove interesting, I too want to see how it works myself.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 7, 2010)

OK folks, thanks for your patience. So far I've got character ideas from:

- Mowgli
- InVinoVeritas
- Songdragon
- TheGreatOne44

With hopefully Boddynock and Dr Simon to come - that gives us 6. There have been a few other sniffs of interest too so if any of them follow it up then that's fine.

I thought 6 might be a bit unwieldy for 1 group so I plan on splitting you into 2 groups of 3 and playing a little game of capture the flag to get the ball rolling  Any late comers can slot into 1 of the 2 groups.

Once we've given it a go and have a pause for reflection I'll give people a chance to modify or change characters then push on with something more substantial. Plan is still to go with WotBS, but if for some reason that looks like it might not work, then I'll run something else for those still interested in continuing.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 8, 2010)

By the way, after I thought of the shapeshifting demon, I started a new game of Jade Empire, in which I try to become a Transformation Style specialist.

I have never used Spirit Thief so much before...


----------



## TheGreatOne44 (Jun 8, 2010)

In retrospect, I realize I know absolutely nothing about the setting and might want to rethink my character a little bit. Is there any link or short guide to the world we'll be in so I can whet my teeth on where we'll be?


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 8, 2010)

There should be a Player's Guide to WotBS as a free download at DriveThruRpg. Don't worry about the setting too much - the first game is just a test of how Wushu copes with high fantasy. Everybody will be able to pick whatever they want dependent on what I end up running afterwards.


----------



## TheGreatOne44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay. After some perusing of the content I think I have a more applicable character than the recovering alkie rogue I made before. Plus, back story! So when we get started (soon please?) I can get him all worked out for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 10, 2010)

OK, perhaps it will help focus people who are swithering, I will start the game on Monday 14th - there will be a RG thread and an IC for the game(s). I'm going on holiday for a few days at the end of that week but will try very hard to get access while I am away so I can keep the game going.

So far I've got 4 players. Up to 5 and it's one party and recruitment is closed. If I get at least 6 (ie 2 of the people who expressed an interest follow it up) then I will split you into 2 parties playing simultaneously, at which point recruitment can stay open and any late comers can join 1 group or the other.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 13, 2010)

*Game conventions and rules*

OK, here goes with the playtest - at the time of writing this I only have 4 confirmed so I'm assuming 1 group. 

In case anyone didn't get the link previously, the rules can be found here:

http://www.story-games.at/wushu/open_reloaded.pdf

I have a couple of thoughts on posting conventions as follows.

When describing scenes for you, I will post the description and then a set 'stat block' which should tell you all you need to know. The stat block will look like this:

*Challenge type:* Mook/Nemesis/Scab Roll
*Goal:* <the number of Yang successes required to resolve the scene>
*Threat:* <the number of Yin successes required to avoid losing Chi>
*Details Cap:* <the maximum number of dice you can roll>

Optionally, the stat block may also contain some/all of these elements:

*Time Limit:* <number of rounds in which the scene has to be resolved>
*Secondary Challenge:* <details of the secondary challenge, plus the type, goal, threat and other aspects of it>

Based on my (very) limited experience in playing another Wushu pbp, just go ahead and post your descriptions and resolve your actions rather than waiting for everyone to post and then doing it. Describe your details, and make some sort of indication of what you are claiming dice for - the examples in the pdf are just a simple (1) etc in brackets at the appropriate point in the text. If you have another way you would prefer to do it eg colour-coding or somesuch go ahead. By tying the details to dice, if anyone vetoes part of the description then that dice will not be considered as part of the resolution.

Once you have completed your description, declare your Yin/Yang split and roll the dice - Invisible Castle is fine, but use any other roller you want and post the results here. If you lost Chi, please keep track of it yourself.

Based on the results of your actions, add a line to the end of your post (in a spoiler block would be good but don't worry about it if you forget) which has the remaining goal value. If, in the act of describing, your Yang dice resolve the scene, then you may add the Coup de Grace description to your post (or pass it to the next person if you wish).

Hopefully that's clear. The Rogue's Gallery thread is up, as is the IC thread.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 28, 2010)

grufflehead, sorry I've been off the radar for the last couple of weeks. I've slipped a disc, and that has really liimited the amount of computer time I can put in. I'm already committed in another couple of games, so I regret that I'll have to give this one a miss. I still think it's a great idea, and wish you luck with it.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear that - I hope you make a full recovery. 

The game appears to have hit several small speedbumps anyway: a couple of others who were ready to play haven't followed up their interest, I had to go away for a few days, a couple of random people jumped into the thread and started posting (I would have had no problem with them joining, and PMed them details but neither has replied or posted again), and now the other players seem to have stopped...

Thanks for the interest anyway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey, gh! Sorry I lagged behind there - I remember seeing the links to the RG and IC threads earlier but I guess I forgot to subscribe to them, and then the whole thing slipped my aging mind.

Looks like TheGreatOne44's trumped my idea of an acrobatic rogue knife fighting environment using type (you snooze, you lose ) so I'll need to give some thought to another.

If there's still room I'll give a character some thought and work him in - now I'm subscribed I'll keep up with the thread until I get another character concept.  If not no hard feelings (and I'll still keep up with the thread  - it looks really good so far!).


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd be very pleased to have you, Mowgli. It all seems to have slowed down (which wasn't helped by my absence for a few days) so go ahead and jump in - might stir up a bit more activity.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 29, 2010)

Gah! How did I miss the RG and IC threads?

I'll read them over and get in there!


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 29, 2010)

Ha! Glad I posted - it seems to have jogged a few memories.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2010)

Thinking about a Summoner - I've been working one up for Pathfinder Society and it's got me liking them, so I just might see how this one plays in Wushu as well as PF!

Don't have time right now to get it down on paper (I'm squeezing this post in between paperwork projects at work) but I'll get on it and get something up in both RG and IC soon (hopefully this evening).


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Sorry to hear that - I hope you make a full recovery.
> 
> The game appears to have hit several small speedbumps anyway: a couple of others who were ready to play haven't followed up their interest, I had to go away for a few days, a couple of random people jumped into the thread and started posting (I would have had no problem with them joining, and PMed them details but neither has replied or posted again), and now the other players seem to have stopped...
> 
> Thanks for the interest anyway.




That includes me, I'm afraid, I've been hellishly busy these past few weeks and I alos need to check on some rule points for what I wanted to post. But I will try to get something up before the week is out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2010)

Apologies (again) Malcomb! I really do have every intention of getting into this game - just haven't managed to get on board yet. Soon, though!


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 28, 2010)

As it has been about 3 weeks overall since anyone has responded for this RP venture, I believe it has died. I will be moving on. 

I would thank to Grufflehead for his efforts and best intentions to get this game off the ground and trying to keep it going. It is a rather interesting system that I had not tried before. 

Thank you,
Songdragon.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 29, 2010)

I would be interested but only after mid-August (GEn Con + moving)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 29, 2010)

Shame, it was interesting system (could have done with some more practice to get my head around it). I'm still interested if anyone wants to continue, but I think it might need some tweaks to work as a PbP.


----------

